# [Review] Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition"



## 4Kerner (3. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Beim Anklicken des jeweiligen Menüpunktes gelangt man direkt zum gewünschten Kapitel. Am Ende eines jeden Kapitels gibt es einen Link, mit dem man hierher zurückkehrt. Alternativ kann man auch die Zurück-Taste des Browsers oder der Maus benutzen.
Zudem lassen sich die Bilder in den einzelnen Kapiteln alle per Mausklick vergrößern.


Danksagungen
Einleitung
Technische Daten
Erster Eindruck
Design
Betrieb
Montage des Kühlers
Anlauf- und Maximaldrehzahl der Lüfter
Testszenario
Temperaturen mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern
Temperaturen mit einem 120mm Referenzlüfter
Temperaturen mit einem 140mm Referenzlüfter
Vergleich der Kühlleistung der Lüfter
Subjektive Lautstärke
 
Qualitätseindruck
Fazit
Weiterführende Links
*

1. Danksagungen*An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich zuerst einmal herzlich für die schnelle Bereitstellung des Prolimatech Armageddon Wind-Edition bedanken; denn die Kooperation von PCGH und Caseking hat diesen Lesertest erst ermöglicht!

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​*
2. Einleitung*Prolimatech ist mit seinen Debütwerken sofort voll eingeschlagen und gehört mittlerweile schon zu den etablierten Kühlungsspezialisten. Der neue Armageddon soll Prolimatechs Erfolgsgeschichte weiterführen und im optimalen Falle die Leistungskrone erobern. Aber funktioniert das auch angesichts der geringeren Kühlfläche?
Auf jeden Fall wird den Temperaturen der Kampf angesagt, weil sich anders als beim Megahalems auch 140mm große Lüfter montieren lassen. Ob dies den erwünschten Leistungssprung bringt wird erst der Test zeigen, indem der Prolimatech Armageddon Wind-Edition mit der Hitze der Hardware konfrontiert wird.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
​*
3. Technische Daten*Caseking Produktbeschreibung: "_Auf der Suche nach ultimativer Kühlung, geringer Lautstärke, maximaler Verarbeitungsqualität und cooler Optik? Die Suche hat ein Ende! 

Dieses Bundle kombiniert den neuen Star am CPU-Kühler-Olymp - den Armageddon aus dem Hause Prolimatech - mit zwei potenten, leisen und stylischen 140-mm-LED-Lüftern aus der Blueline-Serie von Xigmatek. Angetrieben von diesen Boliden läuft der High-End-Kühler zu Höchstform auf und stellt exorbitante Kühlleistung bereit. Dabei bleiben die Lüfter mit 16 dB(A) zugleich angenehm leise. _ _

Der Armageddon tritt die Nachfolge des Megahalems an - ein Modell, welches unzählige Tests als Nummer 1 für sich entschieden und praktisch die gesamte Konkurrenz in den Schatten gestellt hat. Um das Beste noch besser zu machen, geht Prolimatech jedoch nicht den üblichen Weg der Materialschlacht. Während die Kühltürme anderer Hersteller zum Teil abnorme Abmessungen angenommen haben und fast die Hälfte der Mainboard-Fläche überdecken, wirkt der Armageddon sogar zierlicher als der Megahalems - vor allem im seitlichen Profil. _ _

Wesentlicher Vorteil dieser Konstruktion ist die bessere Kompatibilität, so dass beispielsweise große Headspreader auf den RAM-Modulen in der Regel kein Problem darstellen, beziehungsweise alle RAM-Slots entsprechend bestückt werden können. Um gleichzeitig die Kühlleistung zu steigern, verwendet Prolimatech eine neue Heatpipe-Anordnung. Diese sitzen nun nicht mehr senkrecht sondern parallel zum Lüfter, was sowohl die Hitzeverteilung als auch den Luftstrom optimiert. _ _

Bei der Verarbeitungsqualität setzt der Kühler einmal mehr Maßstäbe. Präzise Fertigung, noch höhere Stabilität und komplette Nickelschicht lassen hier keine Wünsche offen. _ _

Im Gegensatz zum Megahalems wurde der Armageddon für den Einsatz von 140-mm-Lüftern ausgelegt. Diese bieten gegenüber den kleineren 120ern ein besseres Verhältnis aus Fördervolumen zu Lautstärke, was sich beispielsweise auch bei den Lüftern dieses Bundles zeigt. So transportieren die 140er Xigmatek mehr Luft und sind dennoch zugleich leiser als ihre 120er Kollegen aus der gleichen Serie. Damit schlägt man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. _ _

Doch nicht nur bei Fördervolumen und Lautstärke können die Lüfter punkten. Die Xigmatek Blueline bieten zugleich eine unverschämt gute Optik mit blau-transparenten Lüfterblättern und schwarz-transparentem Rahmen - beides von weißen LEDs in Szene gesetzt. Um eine optimale Kühlleistung zu erzielen, sollten die Ventilatoren folgendermaßen befestigt werden: Der vordere im blasenden, der hintere im saugenden Betrieb. _ _

Der Kühler wird mit einer stabilen Backplate verschraubt und ist im Auslieferungszustand für Sockel 775, 1156 und 1366 geeignet, kann mit optionalem Kit jedoch auch für AM2, AM2+ und AM3 genutzt werden._ "
Prolimatech Armageddon


MaßeBreite: 144 mm
Höhe: 160,3 mm
Tiefe: 50 mm​
 MaterialBodenplatte und Heatpipes: vernickeltes Kupfer
Lamellen: vernickeltes Aluminium​
 Gewicht: 740 g
 Heatpipes: 6x Ø 6 mm
 KompatibilitätIntel Sockel 775, 1156, 1366
AMD Sockel AM2, AM2+, AM3 (mit einem optionalen Befestigungskit)​
 ZubehörBackplate
3x Verbindungsstege
Befestigungsschrauben
Wärmeleitpaste (Prolimatech PK-1)
4x Lüfterklemmen
Bedienungsanleitung​
Xigmatek XLF-F1454 Blueline LED-Lüfter

MaßeBreite: 140 mm
Höhe: 140 mm
Tiefe: 25 mm​
Drehzahl: max. 1000 U/Min
Airflow: max. 108 m³/h
Lautstärke: < 16 dB(A)
Spannung: max. 12 V
Lebenserwartung: 50.000 Stunden
Anschluss: 3-Pin
Beleuchtung: 4x weiße LEDs

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
​* 4. Erster Eindruck
*Der Armageddon begrüßt den Käufer in einer sehr stilvollen weißen Verpackung. Es wurden nur die wichtigsten Informationen abgedruckt, sodass die Originalverpackung nicht überladen wirkt. Beworben wird der Kühler mit kräftiger Leistung bei geringem Platzverbrauch.
Auf den beiden breiten Seiten prangt in brennender Schrift der Armageddon Schriftzug, der übrigens auch auf der obersten Lamelle der Vorabversion des Kühlers zu sehen war. Dieser wurde jedoch zu Gunsten des Designs in der finalen Version weggelassen.
Werden weitere Informationen zum dem Produkt benötigt, so kann man diese von Prolimatechs Herstellerseite entnehmen.
Oben wurde ein kleines "Guckloch" integriert, mit dem man einen kleinen Blick auf die Oberseite des CPU-Kühlers erhaschen kann.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nach dem Öffnen, indem man die Laschen an den Seiten nach oben geklappt hat, bietet sich der Anblick des in einer Art Schaumstoff eingefassten Kühlers. Dadurch schon gut geschützt umgibt den Armageddon noch eine Folie, die zusätzlich noch Kratzer und Staub fernhält. Beigelegt findet man neben der Bedienungsanleitung noch die Befestigungsmaterialien, welche in einer Pappschachtel namens "Accessory Pack"  Platz gefunden haben. Leider ist meiner Meinung nach der Lieferumfang für einen CPU-Kühler dieser Preisklasse ziemlich spärlich. Es fehlt ein AMD-Befestigungskit und Lüfterklammern für 120mm Ventilatoren. Zwar wurde auf der Verpackung angegeben, dass der Armageddon am besten mit 140mm Lüftern arbeitet, trotzdem halte ich diese noch nicht für so weit verbreitet, dass man die 12cm Pendants außer Acht lassen kann.
Die hochwertige Wärmeleitpaste "PK-1" soll die Wärme vom Heatspreader des Prozessors an die Heatpipes des Kühlers weiterleiten und rundet das Zubehör somit ab.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Die Xigmatek Blueline XLF-F1454 Lüfter werden in einer überwiegend durchsichtigen Blisterverpackung geliefert. Dadurch kann man sich sofort ein Bild des Lüfters und dessen Lieferumfang machen. 
Vorne gibt es eine Liste, womit der Lüfter mit folgenden Eigenschaften ausgezeichnet wird:

besserer Airflow, statischer Druck und Drehmoment
Minderung der Lautstärke und Leistungsaufnahme
zusätzliche Ausgabefunktionen wählbar
geringe Lautstärke
langlebiges Lager
bessere Leistung durch optimierte Lüfterblätter

Rückseitig findet man den äußerst knappen Lieferumfang. Es wurden nur 4 Schrauben und ein 3-zu-4-Pin-Lüfteradapter beigelegt. Außerdem findet man dort die Spezifikationen des Lüfters, welche oben im dritten Kapitel "Technische Daten" noch einmal studiert werden können.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*
5. Design*Das Gewicht von 750 Gramm setzt sich aus den beiden Materialien Kupfer und Aluminium zusammen, welche vernickelt wurden und dadurch silbern glänzen. Die Bodenplatte, die die Wärme vom Prozessor zu den 6  Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 6 Millimetern weiterleitet, bekam ein mattes Finish. Dem Armageddon stehen 44 stabile Kühllamellen zur Verfügung, um die Wärme mit Hilfe der Lüfter vom Kühlkörper wegzuführen. Diese Dicke hilft nicht nur dabei, die Wärme besser abzuführen, sie vermeiden nämlich auch ungewollt Verletzungen, wie blutige Finger beispielsweise.
Eine Besonderheit ist die Anordnung der Heatpipes; denn diese wurden nicht hintereinander befestigt, sondern nebeneinander. Dies führt dazu, dass der Kühlkörper nicht so tief wie andere CPU-Kühler mit gleicher Leistung ist und deswegen keine RAM-Bänke verdeckt werden, wodurch ohne Bedenken Arbeitsspeicher mit einem hohem Heatspreader verbaut werden können.
Unter der Hochglanzabdeckung versteckt, auf der man jeden Fingerabdruck sieht, verbergen sich, ähnlich wie beim Megahalems, zwei Kühltürme, in denen jeweils die Enden der sechs Heatpipes eingefasst sind.

Aber Bilder sagen natürlich mehr als tausend Worte, deswegen findet ihr im folgenden einige Impressionen, indem ihr auf den "Show"-Button drückt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Um die Größe einmal zu verdeutlichen, sind hier der Groß Clockner und der Armageddon nebeneinander abgebildet (zwar verzerrt im ersten Bild die Optik den Größenvergleich etwas, weil das Prolimatech Produkt weiter vorn steht, jedoch sollte man sich von diesen Impressionen einen kleinen Eindruck der Größe der beiden Probanden machen können, die sich gleich auch im Praxistest gegenüberstehen werden).
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Den beiden Lüftern, welche das Gewicht bei Verwendung am Kühler um jeweils 176 Gramm erhöhen, wurden das durchsichtige Hauptmaterial Kunststoff in zwei verschiedenen Farben spendiert. Der Rahmen, in dem die 4 weißen LEDs integriert worden sind, ist rauchgrau gehalten, während die Lüfterblätter in einem dunklen Blau erstrahlen.
Leider wurde das Lüfterkabel nicht gesleevt, weswegen man in einem unifarbenen Gehäuse die Drähte gut verstecken sollte, weil sie sonst zu einem ungewollten Blickfang werden.
Ziemlich auffällig ist zudem noch die Formgebung der sieben Lüfterblätter. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten erhältlichen Lüfter sind diese nicht gebogen, sondern gerade. Xigmatek begründet dies mit einem besseren Luftdurchsatz und höherem statischem Druck.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die weiße LED Beleuchtung der Lüfter ist bei jeder Drehzahl gut zu sehen. Wegen der durchsichtigen blauen Lüfterblätter entsteht ein dezenter blauer "Touch".
Auf den Bildern sieht man das Licht der LEDs bei einer Drehzahl von 420 U/Min (links) und bei der maximalen Drehzahl von 1110 U/Min (rechts).
Daran kann man nochmal deutlich erkennen, dass die Leuchtkraft kaum abnimmt und dadurch für Casemodder gut geeignet sein sollten. Für alle anderen sei leider gesagt, dass kein Schalter angebracht wurde, mit dem man die Beleuchtung ausschalten kann.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*
6. Betrieb*Montage des Kühlers

Obwohl die vielen Einzelteile zur Montage des Kühlers den Anschein erwecken, dass der Einbau kompliziert verläuft, ist stellt dies nach dem Studieren der gut bebilderten Anleitung jedoch keine Zauberei dar.
Die Montage erfolgt in sechs einfachen Schritten, die ich im Folgenden näher erläutern werde:1. Schritt
Zuerst nimmt man die schwarze Backplate aus der Folie und setzt die vier Nietmuttern in die jeweiligen Löcher. Die inneren Aussparungen für die Muttern sind für Sockel 1156 und auch, obwohl auf Verpackung nicht angegeben, für Sockel 775 vorgesehen. Besitzer eines Sockel 1366 Systems wählen die äußeren Löcher.
Anschließend setzt man jeweils einen Dichtungsring auf die Nietmuttern, damit ein ausreichend großer Abstand zwischen Mainboard und der Backplate gewährleistet ist und so keine Kurzschlüsse entstehen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

2. Schritt
Nun legt man die Backplate an die Rückseite des Motherboards und führt die Enden der etwas abstehenden Aufnahme der Muttern durch die Löcher, sodass ein kleiner Teil der Nietmuttern an der Oberseite rausguckt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

3. Schritt
Danach schraubt man die vier Schraubenbolzen in das Gewinde der zuvor montierten Nietmuttern. Hierzu braucht man noch kein Werkzeug.​
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

4. Schritt
Auf die Schraubenbolzen werden nun zwei Aluminiumplatten gesetzt und mit vier klassischen Schraubenmuttern fixiert. 
In diesem Schritt wird festgelegt in welche Richtung der Kühler verbaut wird. Soll der Kühler nach oben blasen, dann müssen die Aluplatten beispielsweise parallel zum PCIe-Steckplatz der Grafikkarte angebracht werden. Damit der Kühler vertikal befestigt werden kann, müssen die Platten parallel zur I/O-Blende installiert werden.
Auf Mainboard mit nah am Sockel liegenden Northbridge-Kühlern ist eine Befestigung zur Gehäuserückseite nicht möglich. Dies liegt zum Großteil an der weit ausladenden äußeren Heatpipe, die mit dem Kühler kollidiert.
In meinem Fall ist das Board "GigaByte GA-EP45-UD3 Rev.1.0" betroffen.​​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

5. Schritt
Nachdem man die etwas zähe Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen hat, platziert man den Kühler auf den Prozessor.
Danach wird die letzte Aluminiummontageplatte auf die Bodenplatte des Armageddons gelegt. Man sollte dabei beachten, dass die beiden ausgestanzten Löcher mit den Gegenstücken der Montageplatte greifen.
Für den Abschluss des fünften Schritts wird ein Schraubenzieher benötigt, um die drei Aluminiumstege mit Hilfe der zwei Federschrauben zu verbinden. Der Armageddon ist eigentlich fertig montiert...​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

6. Schritt
... es fehlen jetzt nur noch die Lüfter, die die Wärme von den Kühllamellen abführen sollen. Das Wechseln der Ventilatoren funktioniert auch, wenn der Kühler zusammen mit dem Motherboard schon im Gehäuse verbaut ist.
Dazu verwendet man die sogenannten "ArmaClips", die im Lieferumfang des Armageddon nur für Lüfter mit einem Durchmesser von 140 mm vorgesehen sind. Die Seite mit dem Haken steckt man durch den Rahmen des jeweiligen Lüfters, die andere Seite drückt man hinter die abstehenden Kühllamellen.
Man sollte anmerken, dass, wenn man versucht, die Lüfterklammern für 120 mm Lüfter zu verwenden, sich der Rahmen des Lüfters dermaßen durchbiegt, wodurch sich der Rotor nicht mehr drehen kann.​
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nun ist der Einbau vollbracht und man kann danach das Mainboard am Gehäuse verschrauben.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Anlauf- und Maximaldrehzahl der Lüfter
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die der Wind Edition mitgelieferten Xigmatek Lüfter haben im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz ein ordentliches Drehzahlspektrum. Sie zeichnen sich durch eine sehr geringe Anlaufdrehzahl aus und haben jedoch - wie bei leisen 140 mm Lüftern üblich - keine außerordentlich hohe Maximaldrehzahl. Die Lüfter der Blueline-Serie lassen sich mit einer Lüftersteuerung sehr präzise auf die gewünschte Drehzahl bringen.
 Testszenario

Den neuen Arbeitsplatz der Kühler im folgenden Praxistest befindet sich im geschlossenen Cooler Master Centurion 590 Gehäuse. Das Netzteil befindet sich unten, sodass dieses zur Mitbelüftung keinerlei beiträgt und die Messergebnisse dadurch nicht verfälschen kann. Ein weiteres Mittel um Chancengleichheit zu gewährleisten, stellt die Angaben der Temperaturen dar. Sie werden aus dem *arithmetischen Mittel der Kerntemperaturen abzüglich der Raumtemperatur* ermittelt.
Gekühlt wird ein auf 3600 MHz übertakteter Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, dessen VCore auf 1,25 Volt festgesetzt wurde und mit Prime95 eine 100%ige Auslastung erreicht. Ausgelesen wird dessen Temperatur mit Hilfe der Software "Hardware Monitor" von CPUID. Damit sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt, wird dem System mit der Sapphire TOXIC HD4870 eingeheizt, die durch Furmark auf eine 100%ige Auslastung gebracht wird und mit einer Lüftergeschwindigkeit von 50% die Hitze im geschlossenen Gehäuse verteilt.
Die Belüftung wird von den Cooler Master Standardlüftern übernommen. Ein Ventilator unten vorne und oben hinten soll nur die nötigste Frischluft ins Gehäuse bringen.
Mit Strom versorgt werden die Komponenten mit dem Enermax Modu82+ 525W.

Ein Testdurchlauf dauert 30 Minuten. Wird innerhalb dieser halben Stunde eine kritische Temperatur des Prozessors erreicht, so ist der Kühler in diesem Testlauf durchgefallen und die Temperaturwerte werden nicht in die Diagramme eingetragen.
Den Vergleich der Kühlleistung mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern muss nur durchgeführt werden, wenn Lüfter im Lieferumfang enthalten sind. Falls sich auf einem Kühler keine anderen Lüfter montieren lassen, gibt es im Fazit eine Abwertung und dieser Kühler muss sich nur dem Testlauf mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern stellen.
Im gesamten Testdurchlauf wird die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste verwendet.

Im Folgenden findet ihr die Liste der verwendeten Hardware, die ich zuvor näher erläutert habe:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (@ 3600 MHz, 1,25 VCore)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire TOXIC Radeon HD4870, 1024 MB
Mainboard: GigaByte GA-EP45-UD3 Rev. 1.0
Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ Platinum XTC Edition 4GB DDR2-1066
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB
Netzteil: Enermax Modu82+ 525W
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 590


 Temperaturen mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Vergleich der Temperaturen mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern gewinnt der Prolimatech Armageddon ziemlich deutlich; denn hier kann der Kühler mehrere Vorteile gegenüber den Vergleichs-Kühlern ausspielen. Die Größe und die doppelte Anzahl von Lüftern verhelfen dem Armageddon zu knapp über 17°C niedrigere Temperaturen gegenüber dem Groß Clockner.
Temperaturen mit einem 120mm Referenzlüfter
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da der be quiet! Silent Wings USC eine hohe maximale Drehzahl besitzt, kann er sich so etwas vom S-FLEX distanzieren. Der hohe Luftdurchsatz kommt nämlich den dicken eng aneinander liegenden Lamellen zu gute. Geht es dann aber in den Niedrigdrehzahlbereich zeigt sich, dass der Armageddon einen Teil des großen Abstands zum Groß Clockner einbüßt, dieser jenen vom ersten Platz jedoch nicht verdrängen kann.
Beide Kühler schwächeln etwas, wenn ein 120 mm Lüfter mit nur 500 U/Min die Wärme von den Lamellen abführen soll.


 Temperaturen mit einem 140mm Referenzlüfter 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laut Verpackung erreicht der Armageddon die besten Kühlleistungen, wenn er mit 140mm Lüftern betrieben wird. Die Aussage wird in diesem Abschnitt des Praxistests bestätigt. Im Schnitt bleibt der Prozessor mit dem Xigmatek knapp 10°C, mit dem Noiseblocker um die 9°C kühler, wenn statt dem Groß Clockner der Armageddon montiert ist.
 Vergleich der Kühlleistung der Lüfter
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
In diesem Diagramm zeigt sich deutlich, dass der XLF-F1454 von Xigmateks Blueline Serie die Nase vorn hat. Er kann sich im sämtlichen Drehzahlbereich gegenüber den anderen Ventilatoren durchsetzten und kann das meiste an Kühlleistung aus dem Armageddon rausholen.
 Subjektive Lautstärke

Unter der Drehzahl von 600 Umdrehungen pro Minute sind die Xigmatek Blueline XLF-F1454 aus einem geschlossenem System beinahe unmöglich herauszuhören. Ab ungefähr 650 Umdrehungen in einer Minute setzt ein leises Motorgeräusch ein - für den normalen PC-Besitzer nicht störend, aber für Silentfetischisten ein No Go.
Wenn die Lüfter das Drehzahlniveau von 750 U/Min erreichen und gleichzeitig am Prolimatech Armageddon befestigt sind, so ertönt ein klapperndes Geräusch. Dies liegt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit an mangelnder Entkopplung, was nicht so einfach wie üblich zu verhindern ist; denn die Löcher der Lüfter stehen unten und oben vom Kühlkörper ab, sodass die Befestigung von normalen Gummisteckern wirkungslos bleibt. Hier hilft nur ein Enkoppler, welcher den kompletten Rahmen umschließt.
Wer die Xigmateks über der Marke von 900 U/Min betreibt, der muss mit einem gut wahrnehmbaren Luftrauschen leben.
Alles in allem sind die Xigmatek Lüfter über das beinahe gesamte Drehzahlspektrum nicht als leise zu bezeichnen. Wie aber der Vergleich der Kühlleistung zeigt, sind die Xigmateks eher für Performance statt für Silence ausgelegt.                   

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​*
7. Qualitätseindruck*Die Verarbeitung des Prolimatech Kühlers ist wirklich tadellos. Er ist ziemlich verwindungssteif, was unter anderem auch an den vielen Verstrebungen und der Dicke der Lamellen liegt. Außerdem sind keine Spalten bei den Verbindungen für die Lamellen, den Heatpipes oder der Bodenplatte zu erkennen.
Genauso verhält es sich mit dem mitgelieferten Zubehör. Auch hier sind keine Verarbeitungsfehler zu entdecken. Einzig das Gewinde eines Schraubenbolzens der Montagematerialien war leicht beschädigt, sodass das Aufschrauben der Mutter nur mit einer Zange möglich war.

Insgesamt kann man an den Xigmatek Blueline Lüftern auch keine großen Makel erkennen. Einzig die relativ scharfen Kanten am Rahmen und an den Lüfterblätten fallen auf, welche aber die Funktion an sich nicht Beeinträchtigen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​*
8. Fazit*Im Kampf um die Krone der Luftkühler sind die Hersteller mehr und mehr zu einer wahren Materialschlacht avanciert. Doch mit dem Armageddon bringt Prolimatech einen Kühler, der einen Kompromiss aus Größe und Leistung schafft.
Es zeugt von hoher Kenntnis der Entwickler und hochwertiger Materialgüte, dass sich der Armageddon "Wind Edition" mit den im Lieferumfang enthalten Lüftern des "King Kits" vom größeren Groß Clockner um teilweise bis zu 17°C absetzen kann. Erwartungsgemäß erreicht der Armageddon keine neuen Rekorde, trotzdem ist es erstaunlich, wie groß der Leistungsunterschied zum Groß Clockner ist. Auch hält die Befestigung subjektiv stabiler als beim Alpenföhn Pendant, außerdem arbeitet die Wärmeleitpaste "PK1" von Prolimatech besser als das Flüssigmetallpad von Coolaboratory, was dem Groß Clockner Blue Edition beigelegt wurde und sich trotz deutlicher Überschreitung der empfohlenen Temperatur nicht richtig einbrennt.

Trotzdem sollte man die Preisdifferenz zwischen den beiden Kühlern nicht außer Acht lassen. Während der Kühler aus dem Hause Alpenföhn im Preisbereich um die 30€ angesiedelt ist, muss man für den Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition" ganze 35€ mehr investieren.
Leider zeigt der hier getestete Kühler auch seine Schattenseiten auf. So verzichtet Prolimatech auf die Befestigung für 120 mm Lüfter und AMD-Sockel, sodass Besitzer dieser Komponenten nochmal zusätzlich ins Portemonnaie greifen müssen.
Außerdem sind die Lüfter nicht als silent zu bezeichnen. Fast in jedem Drehzahlbereich sind Nebengeräusche zu hören, was auf die Dauer störend sein kann. Vertröstet wird man mit der besten Leistung im Testfeld.

Um schlussendlich ein Fazit zu ziehen, kann man sagen, dass der Kühlungsspezialist Prolimatech die Produktpalette mit dem Armageddon sinnvoll ergänzt hat. Die oben genannten Apekte verhelfen ihm zu einem mit kleineren Ausnahmen gelungenen Gesamtpaket, weshalb der Kühler von mir eine Empfehlung erhält!

*Pro*


 gute Kühlleistung
 geringer Platzverbrauch
 Verarbeitung / Materialwahl
 hohe Leistung der Lüfter
edles Design

 *Contra*


 wenig Zubehör (AMD-Befestigungskit und 120mm Lüfterklammern fehlen)
 Nebengeräusche der Lüfter im oberen Drehzahlbereich

Preis
 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
​*
9. Weiterführende Links*Caseking Produktseite
Caseking Auswahl von King Kits mit dem Armageddon
Prolimatech Homepage
Xigmatek Homepage
-------------------------------
[Review] Cherry eVolution Barracuda XT Wireless MultiMedia Desktop
[Review] ROCCAT Pyra Mobile Wireless Gaming Mouse
[Kurztest] ROCCAT Sota Granular Black Mauspad
 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
 
Fragen, Anregungen und konstruktive Kritik sind immer  herzlich  willkommen, damit ich meinen Testablauf weiter optimieren  kann! Vielen  Dank, dass ihr bis hierher gelesen habt!​


----------



## 4Kerner (3. August 2010)

Der Lesertest ist beendet, ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## Schwini (3. August 2010)

als erstes Mal, klasse review! Sehr ausführliche Texte, aber: Ist es gewollt, dass kein einziges Bild dabei ist, denn ich kann nichts sehen.. Aber angesichts der Veröffentlichung vor knapp einer Stunde hof fich mal, das noch welche kommen!


----------



## 4Kerner (3. August 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Auskunft!
Sollte jetzt gefixt sein.


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. August 2010)

Gute Arbeit 
Schönes Review, mit guten Bildern, aussagekräftiger Text, Super


----------



## 4Kerner (3. August 2010)

Danke, für das umfangreiche Lob!


----------



## Schwini (3. August 2010)

4Kerner schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Auskunft!
> Sollte jetzt gefixt sein.



alles prima! Sind klasse Bilde rund voraallem viele!


----------



## 4Kerner (3. August 2010)

Schön, dass es euch gefällt!
Da haben sich die Mühen ja gelohnt.


----------



## dbpaule (3. August 2010)

Gut gemacht! Finde es wirklich gelungen!

LG, Paule


----------



## Fandevarth (4. August 2010)

Klasse Test weiter so!
Aber ich finde es nicht richtig, dass du den Armageddon mit einem Alpenföhn Groß Clockner vergleichst. Der Alpenföhn Kühler kostet weniger als die hälfte vom Armageddon und hat einen 120er Lüfter. Wäre ja schlimm, wenn da der Armageddon nicht deutlich die Nase vorne hätte


Gruß


----------



## 4Kerner (4. August 2010)

@ Fandevarth: Dein Einwand ist völlig berechtigt!
Leider stehen mir nur diese Mittel (Kühler) zur Verfügung, was ich auch bei der Bewerbung des Lesertests angegeben habe.
Trotzdem kann man diese Erkenntnisse eventuell nutzen, um zu sehen, wie sich ein High-End Kühler in der oberen Preisklasse gegen einen Preisleistungstipp schlägt und ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt; denn ein vorhandener Vergleich ist besser als gar kein Vergleich.
Den Preisunterschied habe ich deshalb ja auch im Review explizit erwähnt und in der Contra Liste das Preisniveau bemängelt.


----------



## 4Kerner (7. August 2010)

Ein kleines Update in Kapitel 5 "Design" eingepflegt.​


> "_Die weiße LED Beleuchtung der Lüfter ist bei jeder Drehzahl gut zu sehen. Wegen der durchsichtigen blauen Lüfterblätter entsteht ein dezenter blauer "Touch".
> Auf den Bildern sieht man das Licht der LEDs bei einer Drehzahl von 420 U/Min und rechts bei der maximalen Drehzahl von 1110 U/Min.
> Daran kann man nochmal deutlich erkennen, dass die Leuchtkraft kaum abnimmt und dadurch für Casemodder gut geeignet sein sollten. Für alle anderen sei leider gesagt, dass kein Schalter angebracht wurde, mit dem man die Beleuchtung ausschalten kann."_​
> 
> ...


----------

